# Intalling HP P1005 Driver



## Daivd Alexander (Mar 28, 2008)

Bought a new HP P1005 Printer and connected it using a USB. Used the install disk on my iMacG5 System 10.3.9. Then went Preferences, "Print/Fax" tried to add printer and got "Driver found but not installed, do you want to reload browser"? I relied Yes, but nothing happens. Help


----------



## gsahli (Mar 28, 2008)

Go to Disk Utility and Repair permissions, then restart, then try Adding the printer again.


----------

